# Lavender EO



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I have used up my Lavender scent from Brambleberry. I want a more fragrant Lavender that lasts. It is my most requested soap scent.

What do you all recommend for a great Lavender?

Vicki in NC


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

am interested in this also as I have always used lavender eo from the health food store and the darn stuff went from $8 for 1 oz to $22 I about croaked.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

For years I never used anything but Lillian's Bulgarian lavender but last year I started ordering the 40/42 from
New Directions. It's good - my customers like it. It's a little over $30 a pound, I think. Also, I got some nice 40/42 from Denise at Full Moon Herbs. 

Jenny


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just got my 40/42 from NDA yesterday and I am looking forward to trying it. Bulgarian is just so expensive now!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And if you are happy using a FO, Aroma Haven has one to die for. EO I also use NDA. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Do you mean the one that is just called Lavender?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes the Longwyck formulation. Vicki


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a goat milk soap recipe from The Beekman Boys Farm on Matha Stewart's website that shows where to get lye - www.camdengrey.com. They also have several lavender oils - I don't know anything about the different types but they have several. Might be of some help/interest. I'm still looking for reasonably priced shipping for lye - haven't got into the oils yet. So, if this is a good source, let me know.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oooh, the crisco recipe.  I would not use any recipe that they have without running it through a lye calculator first, and maybe not even then.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Remember Crisco is just hydrogenated soybean oil, so it's not a hard butter, and instead of melting crisco to make soap it would be so much cheaper to just make soybean oil soap...it's cheapo deapo at Walmart, it's called 100% veggie oil is their brand. I am not a huge fan of all oil soaps unless they have salfflower/olive/sunflower in them....or coconut oil, or cocoa butter etc.

Linda have you googled sodium hydroxid and then the biggest town next to you? I found my guy in Pasadena that way $39 per 50 pounds. That's super cheap. Vicki


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not making the Crisco recipe - I just came across it and saw the lye source. It's not the cost of the lye, it's the shipping, since it has to go UPS or FedEx. Corpus Christi is the closest large town to me, and I'm still calling around to see if I can find a place to pick it up from. I know there must be one, but so far, no luck.


----------

